# Ultimate Shine: Audi S4 Mega Correction



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well guy's hello again,

After doing so many write up's on the site i think you can get lost with the requirement of showing people what it is we do as detailers and just get on with the job in hand. What this doesn't make you do is realise that people do like to see what is involved, this is what keeps the detailing image so strong within the UK.

The owner of the following vehicle came to me after reading some of my work on this site and wanted the full works done to the car as he thought it was looking slightly tired around the edges.

The car had some paintwork by the previous owner but the whole car was needing some Ultimate Shine loving.

A few before shots,
































































Engine Bay prior to washing,




























No time for the washing pics as it was quite intensive and it was raining on and off so didn't want to get the SLR wet in the process,

Onto the pictures of the correction shots, this car was needing some serious compounding and with it being hard baked on paint it was going to take the absolutly amazing product that is Menzerna S500 and a lake country purple wool pad (The best combo to date for removing surface defects)

Before this was the bonnet that had been painted and had some bird dropping stains in places and some strange effects in the clearcoat,










General defects on the bonnet,










Before,










After,










Before,










After,










Before,










Before,










Before with sun gun,










After with sun gun,










After










During,










After,










Dust starting to form due to the amount of compounding being done,










Before,










After,










Before,










Before,










After,










Before,










After,










Car then had to be taken outside for a foam wash prior to refining, It was way too dust to continue without doing so,



















Now onto the refining stage with an old favorite of mine that i had placed in my garage and had come across. This pad has to be one of the best pads that was ever produced but you can't buy anymore. The megs 6" yellow polishing pad and Meg's 205.










The gloss was starting to take place just nicely,










Well the car was done and now for the finishing pictures.

Car finished with Swissvax Crystal Rock
Black Plastics with 303 Aerospcae
Tyres done with GLoss It Signature Tyre Dressing
Wheels sealed with Migliore Wheel Wax
Glass Sealed with G-Techniq G3
Leather done with Raceglaze Leather Balm

Enjoy,








































































































































Hope you liked and comment always apprecieted :thumb::thumb:

P.S look out for new website very soon


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks an improvement, a lot of the marks removed in the after shots... would loved to have seen Sun Gun shots following the refinement stages to really see the clarity, but the afters look pretty good :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice work Paul 

Thought you were a Festool user, but see you have a Makita in the photos? 

Got to agree with you on the Megs Polishing Pad and 205 (but I think P1 and wool is better for compounding!) Just used Gloss-It tyre dressing for the first time in months and it is sooooo good!


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Quality work as usual Paul


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice .


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice mate!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work mate.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

awesome job love sprint blue


----------



## Simoni (Mar 21, 2006)

What happened here? That rubber looks white, the plastic looks burned in the corner and still has hazing and swirls.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Beautiful car and a perfect job, nice!
Did you went from the FG500 on wool to the M205 on the polishing pad, so a 2-stage correction?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks fantastic...


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

cracking job


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Simoni said:


> What happened here? That rubber looks white, the plastic looks burned in the corner and still has hazing and swirls.


Mmmm, yes, perhaps the burn mark was there before, but there does look whitening to the rubber and a burn in the piano black at the bottom edge...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Mmmm, yes, perhaps the burn mark was there before, but there does look whitening to the rubber and a burn in the piano black at the bottom edge...


Isn't that aluminium trim? Or am I looking at the wrong bit? :buffer:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Isn't that aluminium trim? Or am I looking at the wrong bit? :buffer:


Piano black section, the triangle, the bottom left hand corner - looks like piano black anyways, though of course I may be wrong... It is the triangular section that is being referred to, bottom left hand corner.


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautifull car and I really love this color:argie:! When reading and viewing your write-up, some questions popped up in my mind..

- There are a lot of scratched left on the paint surface, correct me if I'm wrong there. As you've described you have used S500, which reminds me of its amazing filling capability. Did you actually check the correction after a wipe down with IPA before finishing with 205?

















- The piano black surfaces, also has loads of scratches on them?! As earlier mentioned it looks like the piano black door trim has a nasty burn mark on it 
I also own an Audi (A6) and these piano black painted surfaces are very delicate. I always use my Flex rotary with Meg's finishing black 4 inch pad with 85RE to correct them on very low rpm's. This is to prevent heat to build up on the "plastic" piano black surface.

- The haze on the bumper is still present, look closely at the left hand corner (in the reflection of the lamp).

















Thanks for posting and hopefully the piano black painted trim was not burned .


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Great Job on a nice car.

Im pretty sure you were working on this car when I popped into your work shop a couple weeks ago looking for gloss it stuff as I was in the area. I didnt realise that you werent a stockist of the retail lines. Was driving a grey mini.


----------



## Jamesm76 (Aug 29, 2011)

cracking job, and thanks for taking the effort to do this write up.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

amiller said:


> Nice work Paul
> 
> Thought you were a Festool user, but see you have a Makita in the photos?
> 
> Got to agree with you on the Megs Polishing Pad and 205 (but I think P1 and wool is better for compounding!) Just used Gloss-It tyre dressing for the first time in months and it is sooooo good!


Yes Andy have been using the Makita more and more after having some issues with the festool and the way the motor sounds on the unit, i must send it away again and get checked but the makita is such a smooth machine.



Jim_S said:


> Beautiful car and a perfect job, nice!
> Did you went from the FG500 on wool to the M205 on the polishing pad, so a 2-stage correction?


A- Thanks for the positive feedback, yes a 2 stage correction is the procedure that was used. I was lucky enough to meet and have a lengthy discussion with Axel Schnarrenberger from Menzerna polishing compounds co at the Automechanica show in Frankfurt last year. I explained to him of my normal procedures with the Menzerna compound range i.e 3.02, 203s, 85re on the different white, orange and yellow pads. What amazed me was his reaction to 85re 3.02 and 203s , he said that the way ahead was to use S500 on wool and then finish with 106fa with a yellow menz pad. I had never heard of S500 at this point so he gave me 2 samples of the product and he sent over to me from germany 2 of the menzerna white wool pads that they produce but nobody in the uk sells. It wasn't until i got back and tried it out that i realised the s500 if worked long enough can just about finish completely but 106fa will always take out the marks remaining. He stated 3.02, 85re and 203s were older compounds and S500 and 106FA was the new 2 stage combo. A lot of people would be surprised with this as i was.



Simoni said:


> What happened here? That rubber looks white, the plastic looks burned in the corner and still has hazing and swirls.





Dave KG said:


> Mmmm, yes, perhaps the burn mark was there before, but there does look whitening to the rubber and a burn in the piano black at the bottom edge...


I am glad to say that the black plastic trim was not burnt during the machine polishing but thanks for your concern regarding this. Also the rubber you talk about on this trim confuses me as there is NO exposed rubber running down the left hand side of the black piano black trim, the rubber you see is on the inside of the glass!



SkyBuMp said:


> Q- There are a lot of scratched left on the paint surface, correct me if I'm wrong there. As you've described you have used S500, which reminds me of its amazing filling capability. Did you actually check the correction after a wipe down with IPA before finishing with 205?
> 
> A- Thankfully after a washdown outside and a dry and then a ipa wipedown it gave me a clean honest finish to then refine with 205
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> I am glad to say that the black plastic trim was not burnt during the machine polishing but thanks for your concern regarding this. Also the rubber you talk about on this trim confuses me as there is NO exposed rubber running down the left hand side of the black piano black trim, the rubber you see is on the inside of the glass!


Good, glad to hear it - I'm sure you can see why a few people in this thread have mentioned it though. Knowing how sensitive these piano black parts are, looking at your before and after shots there does seem to be what *looks like* a burn mark in the bottom left hand corner in the after shot, where there is also marring... but this is perhaps just the way the light is catching it or the way the picture came out when it came off the camera, so thank you for clearing this up.  Impossible to tell things for certain from a photograph as many will well know 

Happy detailing :buffer:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks ace.


----------

